# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Welke vitaminen en mineralen mogen in geen enkel dieet ontbreken?

## FRANCOIS580

We hebben allemaal voldoende vitaminen en mineralen nodig om gezond te kunnen blijven functioneren. Dat is zeker het geval om de gevolgen van onze ongezonde voeding te kunnen compenseren. Maar welke vitaminen en mineralen mogen in geen enkel gezond dieet ontbreken en door welke voedingsmiddelen worden die onmisbare vitaminen en mineralen vooral geleverd?

Als we het over gezond afslanken hebben, hebben we onze mond vol over vitaminen en mineralen, maar wat zijn dat nu precies? Vitaminen en mineralen zijn bouwstenen van ons leven en onmisbaar voor een gezond lichaam in topconditie. Komt daar nog bij dat je lichaam al deze gezonde voedingsstoffen niet zélf kan aanmaken en dus genoodzaakt is ze uit onze dagelijkse voeding te halen. Vitaminen leveren onrechtstreeks de nodige energie aan ons lichaam. Ze zijn immers van groot belang om je gezonde stofwisseling in stand te houden. Vitaminen moeten ons lichaam in staat stellen de concentratie aan koolhydraten, eiwitten en mineralen op een constant gezond peil te houden. Verder versterken vitaminen je immuunsysteem en zijn onmisbaar bij de opbouw van je lichaamscellen, bloedlichaampjes, beenderen en tanden. Het is meteen overduidelijk dat vitaminen voor onze gezondheid écht onmisbaar zijn. Vitaminen moeten samen met je dagelijkse voeding aangevoerd worden omdat we ze niet zélf kunnen aanmaken. De enige vitamine die we zélf kunnen produceren is vitamine D. Deze ontstaat door de inwerking van de zon op onze huid, maar dat is onvoldoende om onze dagelijkse behoefte te leveren. We moeten deze tekorten aanvullen met onze voeding of met het nemen voedingssupplementen.

*Mineralen*
Mineralen zijn op hun beurt voedingsstoffen die geen energie leveren, maar voor tal van lichaamsfuncties onmisbaar zijn. Ze worden ingedeeld in macro- elementen en spoorelementen. De bekendste mineralen zijn calcium, ijzer en magnesium. We hebben mineralen nodig voor een gezonde stofwisseling. Je lichaam moet de nodige mineralen putten uit je dagelijkse voeding. In tegenstelling tot vitaminen zijn mineralen nauwelijks gevoelig voor warmte, licht of zuurstof. Ze kunnen bij bereiding wél door water afgescheiden worden. Dat heeft voor gevolg dat we groenten beter kunnen stomen dan ze in water te koken.

*Vitaminen en mineralen met het grootste tekort:*
Alle vitaminen en mineralen zijn voor onze gezondheid belangrijk, maar toch zijn er een aantal essentiële voedingstoffen waar we meestal een ernstig tekort aan hebben:.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben voor zoveel mogelijk uit voeding halen en minder voedingssupplementen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat is veruit de beste keuze Wendy!

----------


## portier

De enige vitamine die we zélf kunnen produceren is vitamine D. Deze ontstaat door de inwerking van de zon op onze huid, maar dat is onvoldoende om onze dagelijkse behoefte te leveren. We moeten deze tekorten aanvullen met onze voeding of met het nemen voedingssupplementen.

Het is heel opvallend bij mij, als ik zomers niet veel in de zon gezeten heb dan heb ik met het na jaar meer last van mijn keel. Nauw is mijn keel altijd het eerste wat opspeeld maar dan meer. Dus gebruik maken van zon licht doet toch echt wonderen.

----------

